# Hula Girls



## wvdawg (Jul 17, 2016)

(and a guy) at the Luau


----------



## JustUs4All (Jul 17, 2016)

Nice.  Looks like that last one fogged up the camera lens some.


----------



## blood on the ground (Jul 17, 2016)

Nice!


----------



## nrh0011 (Jul 17, 2016)

great shots


----------



## lagrangedave (Jul 17, 2016)

Which island are you on ?


----------



## wvdawg (Jul 17, 2016)

JustUs4All said:


> Nice.  Looks like that last one fogged up the camera lens some.



It was getting dark and I was getting blurred vision!


----------



## wvdawg (Jul 17, 2016)

lagrangedave said:


> Which island are you on ?



This was just a small show compared to the real islands - had a final evening banquet at a state association meeting in Sandestin on the hotel deck.  They put on a real show though.


----------



## JustUs4All (Jul 17, 2016)

wvdawg said:


> It was getting dark and I was getting blurred vision!




Yep, at a certain age it is hard to get ones eyes to move that fast.


----------



## OneCrazyGeek (Jul 18, 2016)

Nice real Nice.

Photos and objects!


----------



## wvdawg (Jul 19, 2016)

Glad you liked them!


----------



## oops1 (Jul 19, 2016)

OneCrazyGeek said:


> Nice real Nice.
> 
> Photos and objects!



Well stated... Sir. Well stated!


----------



## carver (Jul 20, 2016)

look like a great time Dennis


----------



## rip18 (Jul 27, 2016)

Looks like yáll had a fun trip and you got some cool shots (under a wide variety of conditions too!).


----------



## wvdawg (Jul 27, 2016)

Thanks all.


----------



## pdsniper (Jul 28, 2016)

great shots and I love all the colors


----------

